# PT-AE4000 discrete IR hex code problem.



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

I do have copies of Discrete infrared on and off hex codes for Panasonic PT-AE4000 but I don't know how to put them in the remote mx450.Will someone please help me, thanks in advance.kunta.:innocent:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What are you trying to program it to do? It's my understanding that this is a learning remote and that if it doesn't include what you're looking for you can program it with the device's original remote. :scratch:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The MX-450 has no way to directly input HEX, you would have to input the hex into another remote and then teach the MX-450 from that remote. As there is nothing other than an archival program for the the MX-450 you will not be able to upload directly.


----------

